# New York



## Edlockwood (Nov 20, 2014)

Dear all

Any suggestions for NY ?

Apart from asking what they were thinking in 2016.

TIA

ED


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Cafe grumpy at Grand Central, Irving farm coffee roasters round the corner use Google maps those are the only places I went more than twice, where are you based. I did go to others but none was on a par Stumptown was ok and everyman coffee


----------



## Edlockwood (Nov 20, 2014)

Brooklyn. Thanks for the tips


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

R&R coffee fulton st street I think that was good coffee and food was good.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Three to try:

Cafe Grumpy - Greenpoint

Oslo Coffee Roasters

Brooklyn Roasting Company


----------



## MrNik (Aug 28, 2018)

Check out Brooklyn Roasting company in Dumbo area...


----------



## MrNik (Aug 28, 2018)

Sorry, just noticed its already been mentioned. Its a good place to visit when walking around dumbo area


----------



## Edlockwood (Nov 20, 2014)

Actually, we're in bushwick. Have seen somewhere called variety coffee roasters and there looks like a good place called kave just across the road. Should be alright !!

Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## Edlockwood (Nov 20, 2014)

So. We went to Kave and Swallow in Bushwick both good. Kave smelt appalling in the heat !! Had one in BRC in Dumbo. Thanks for that

In town we went to Bluestone Lane next to the gugenhiem museum. Top notch and the Aussie iced chocolate was a hit too. Other places were some of the La Colombe venues. All good. Wall st and the one on W27th near the high line

Had a shot in Chelsea Market and that was ok but nothing more. Thanks for all the suggestions


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I missed the one near Guggenhiem shame, if I go back will pop in.


----------



## Bernardrichii (Feb 21, 2018)

We went to kave in Bushwick there coffee was nice and mood get fresh after taking it.


----------

